# Cutting StickyFlock with graphtec CE5000-60



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello all,

Trying to cut a design in Sticky flock here with my graphtec cutter. tried many settings already but I keep having those places where the circles don't fully finish and making it impossible to weed. Now I read on many places about the over-cut setting, in graphtec controller it unfortunately working different. As I understand it,I need to use Tangential emulation. The point is that I don't understand how the drop-down menu with the numbered Conditions work, are they related to the media type settings? I read that the Tangential Emulation only works for Cond 4. So I made a media Type setting for sticky flock with all the settings I need, how will I apply this tangential emulation to my sticky flock setting?
The documentation for the cutter is far from clear to me.

My settings are:

Blade sellection (holder): CB15 U
Force: 24
Speed:10
Quality:1
Offset: 0

Somehow the advanced settings seem to be disconnected to the condition settings, how do I make sure the advanced settings are aplied to the cutter?

Thanks a lot.

Kind regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Make sure that the program you are using to cut the design is not overriding hte plotter controller. When I cut using Corel Draw Graphtec's Cutting Master 2 plugin is invoked and that is what controls the cut. There is an option within Cutting Master 2 that will use a different set of parameters from the cutting plotter controller. Hope this helps.


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot Sonjoa,

Yep, thats very much what was happening, besides that I was also having problems with the fact that the cutted circles where not the size as in CorelDraw, but smaller. After updating the cutter to the latest firmware it became allready much better, then using another sticky flock with a more solid carier and playing a little morte with the settings it seems quite allright. So now controlling the cutter from its own panel seems to be the better option. Only problem I'm having now is with brushing in ss6 stones, the holes I cutted are 2,4mm, and its quite hard to brush them in where as the SS10 stones work perfectly.

Thanks for answering.

Kind regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

RobertG said:


> Thanks a lot Sonjoa,
> 
> Yep, thats very much what was happening, besides that I was also having problems with the fact that the cutted circles where not the size as in CorelDraw, but smaller. After updating the cutter to the latest firmware it became allready much better, then using another sticky flock with a more solid carier and playing a little morte with the settings it seems quite allright. So now controlling the cutter from its own panel seems to be the better option. Only problem I'm having now is with brushing in ss6 stones, the holes I cutted are 2,4mm, and its quite hard to brush them in where as the SS10 stones work perfectly.
> 
> ...


The ss06 rhinestones can be challenging to work with...try making your circles 2.6mm next time. I find that this size makes it a little easier to brush them in. Also I brush from side-to-side or up and down instead of a circular motion. This seems to work the best for me.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> The ss06 rhinestones can be challenging to work with...try making your circles 2.6mm next time. I find that this size makes it a little easier to brush them in. Also I brush from side-to-side or up and down instead of a circular motion. This seems to work the best for me.


I cut 2.6mm for ss6 as well...

Kevin


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks BlingitOn and Kevin,

I'm going to use your suggestion next time, right now my stones are probably to close to each other and I don't want to change the design. Well maybe I could try anyway ans see what happens.

Thanks again, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## bapples (Nov 16, 2010)

HELP PLEASE? I am pretty much having all the same issues as above with my CE5000 cutter. I am using Best Blanks material (not flock) and have used it before successfully. This time I am using ss10 stones and the holes are not cut all the way around (hanging chads!) and are too small for the stones. I use RStones2 and Corel X4. Settings on the Graphtec are as follows:

Red holder CB15U 60
Speed 15
Quality 0
Downforce 28

What else??????


----------

